# Leasing used car?



## anderso (Jan 5, 2012)

Rather specific question: I want to lease a used car. Does anyone know if that is possible here?

I prefer leasing (or renting as the Spanish like to call it) to buying as it is hassle free and I have a small business that can deduct the full cost of a car lease.

However, leasing is not cheap here, and I don't really mind if a car is brand new or a few years old anyway. So the best solution would be to lease a used car.

Although not as common as new car leasing, I know it is possible in other countries to lease used cars. But so far I haven't found anyone in Spain who offers it.

Can anyone help? Thanks ...


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

there are some companies down here who do it, but they banks generally have the best packages for a long term lease, but they tend to be new cars


----------

